# problems with funline/slimline pens



## madbh (Apr 27, 2011)

Is anyone else out there having problems with thier pens twisting shut while writing with them? I started turning the funline pen kits from Pennstate and selling them. I was using one the other day and was horrified that as I was writing the tip was pushing back into the pen! Help. I love this line of pens.
btw the pen I am using is made out of acrylic not wood


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Acrylic vs wood shouldn't matter. Is it the mechanism actually twisting, or is the mechanism loose in the brass tube? I've had other problems with PSI kits lately, but not the one you're describing.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Many people similar problems with PSI Fun Line kits. Check with PSI for some help. 

When first started turning pens tried some inexpensive fancy kits from one of PSI resellers. Quality was not there so stopped making them. I stay away from economy kits no matter the vendor.

I buy regular pen kits from PSI and buy in lots of 5 or 10 kits. Will checkout prices at Wood-n-Whimsies too. Think Wood-N-Whimsies little cheaper for acrylics. 

I like many of Berea Hardwoods “Introductory Products and Specials too! Berea still only charges $4.00 for shipping. You need to buy their mandrels or turn between centers to make their kits.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I find my PSI kits can be hit and miss. I have twist mechanisms that are stiffer or looser at times and the looser ones do tend to twist closed when writing depending on how you hold the pen. Your problem sounds different though and I can't tell you what the cause would be. I've made about 50 pens with the PSI kits and they don't do what you described. I would +1 the transmission being loose or the pen refill or transmission threads are stripped and the ink refill is moving up on you.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

The Funline kits are economy kits. You get what you pay for. The regular Slimline pens are slightly higher priced but much better quality. I wouldn't sell a Funline or economy pen kit your asking for problems


----------



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

*PSI Problems?*

Hello all. I am fairly new at the lathe thing and even "newer" at the pen making thing. I have made 3 already and I have caught the fever. I have been buying from woodcraft and have had no problems yet. I am now looking to buy some different kits from PSI. After reading this post, I am having second thoughts. Is PSI a good brand? Or is it like comparing a quality product like Delta to a tool bought at Harbor Freight. I have heard that some kits at woodcraft are manufactured by PSI. I am just not sure where to go with this one. I am interested in possibly selling the products I make. I just want to make sure it is a quality product. Not just something you would consider lasting a couple days. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

The main suppliers of pen kits and accessories are Berea Hardwoods, Craft Supplies, and Penn State Industry. Each of the main suppliers has a dog or two in their lineup. Then you have resellers of Berea and PSI, several resellers now offer economy kits too. 

Both Rockler and Woodcraft once sold Berea kits exclusively, that is no longer true. Kits can and do vary by store. 

PSI does have a very good lineup of kits.

See my post 5/20/2011 for list of vendors at bottom of page.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/penn-state-ind-thoughts-24542/


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I buy alot from PSI and every once in a while I do have a problem with a kit but you cannot get everyone perfect. I usually buy 20-30 regular slimline kits at a time and maybe 1 out of 80 has a slight problem but that is resolved quickly. I call PSI and let them know one kit is bad and they never ask a question but instead send me one plus an extra for my trouble in the mail. Since any slimline kit is the low end of the pen kits you have to expect a bad one in the bunch every once in a while. I've not bought a funline kit so I cannot comment on it. PSI sells a nice Cigar kit and the Vertex pen kit is also nice in chrome and gunmetal. I'm getting ready to place a big order with PSI this week.
Donny


----------

